# Look how cute my fiance's new bunny is!!!



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

This is Rengar.
(Named after a character from the video game League of Legends)

I'm pretty confident he is the worlds cutest bunny.
He has a mustache and rockstar hair and I love him!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2015)

Someone needs to tell Rengar about brushes and combs. He looks like someone rode him hard and put him away wet!! What a cute little guy. What breed is that?


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2015)

He is adorable. Is he a lionhead? I would like to get one of them some day.


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

When this pic was taken we'd only had him for about 6 hours and they need to be left alone to start feeling safe, he has just had a brush and looks even more adorable! Also got rid of the wood shavings as they were sticking in his fur, he's got sheets of newspaper instead now.
His mummy was a lop eared bunny and his daddy was a lionhead bunny.
I know I'm biased but I think he's the cutest bunny I've ever seen!


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

I know a few reptiles that would find him irresistible.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> I know a few reptiles that would find him irresistible.


cruel sense of humor tom lol but i agree i know a few to


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 5, 2015)

That is what I see in the mirror every morning.


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> I know a few reptiles that would find him irresistible.


 aww, nooo! Thankfully the cat is scared of him so he won't be getting eaten!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 5, 2015)

That's a bunny???!!!??? It looks like a cross from a gerbal and a hamster.


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> That is what I see in the mirror every morning.


Haha! My dad says he looks like Magnum P.I. as my mother-in-law says he looks like Poirot.


----------

